# Menopur Doseage



## Kaz2009 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi Maz

Wondered if you could give me some advice on the maximum menopur doseage, been to clinic today for our first scan since starting the menopur injections I'm on 4 ampules with one dilutant/day.  Started the injections 14/11 taken 5 so far, my lining is still thin, they've ran hormone blood test and have suggested I stop treatment as I'm not responding, think this is based on FSH but I've heard this fluctuates don't think they ran an AMH is this a better indication?  I've read lots of people take more than 4, I've got immune issues lupus etc and had EM symptoms about 8 years ago, I was on HRT which stopped any cycles, we reached top of ED list last year but I was poorly and started steriods to control Lupus last year 20mg prednisolone, stopped HRT to see if there was any ovarian function and cycles returned, FSH was 12 when we started treatment oct 09.  

We have a mtg with dr tomorrow, not sure if this is the end of the line as far as using my own eggs goes or if we can have a higher dose menopur of if there's an alternative that I may respond better to.  Sorry for the rambling mail, just spoke to them a couple of hrs ago its just sinking in, didn't think we'd fall at a hurdle this early.

Thanks Kaz xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Kaz,

Sorry to hear about the poor response to stimms  I hope that Drs today are able to help talk through it and give answers and a potential way forward.

Generally 4 amps is the ususal dose for Menopur but I have heard of some clinics going as high as 8 before to stimulate response (this is above the licenced maximum though) There are other stimulating drugs that can be used as well and many clinics use different protocols and chop and change depending on numerous factors. Often hard to say who will and won't respond though so it can be a case of trial and error a lot of the time.

The girls on the PR thread on the IVF board are steeped in various different clinic protocols and regimes in relation to poor response and are a wealth of knowledge so if you haven't posted on there then I suggest you do and see what advise they can give on their own personal experiences.

Sorry can't help with specific answers but hope that clinic were able to help today.

Maz x


----------



## Kaz2009 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi Maz

Thanx for the advice, sorry its taken me a while to respond, had appt with clinic on Friday only way forward they could suggest we ED, asked about increasing menopur but as there was no reaction to 4, they didn't think 8 wouldn't make any difference.  I asked about other stimms drugs, they didn't think I'd respond to anything else either.  Feeling a little lost at the moment, not sure if my immune issues have contributed, waiting to speak to reumatology dept.  I'd hoped to give my own eggs a go, as treatment was stopped on 5th injection and we've 7 days of drugs left don't feel we've been able to give things a good chance.  As we'd tried ICSI we'd been taken off the ED list so its back to the bottom for us, 3 years to wait.  I've still got my cylces, don't know how long for as I didn't respond or how good the egg quality is they suggested we ttc au natural in the meantime! 

Thanks for your advice Maz  hope everythings ok with you at the moment

Love Kaz xxx


----------

